
Whistleblower claims LDS Church stockpiled $100B in donations, dodged taxes - Forbo
https://www.sltrib.com/news/2019/12/17/whistleblower-claims-that/
======
simonblack
You'd very likely find that a Church with only a hundred billion stashed away
is merely scratching the surface.

